# I take it back..... :)



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Gang, I mentioned on another thread that this lil virus that daughter and I had, was just a short but intense event for us. Well, it was for daughter, .......obviously not for me though. (I spoke waay too soon. lol







) I spent the majority of last night in the bathroom. So I'm worth not even 2 cents today. I drove kids to school this am, praying I wouldn't throw up in the car. Yeah it was fun. Then I crawled my sorry (and sore) butt back into bed. I just got up a lil bit ago. I feel like a "Hollywood Type" sleeping all day like that, lol. But trust me I don't _look_ like a Hollywood type. I psyched myself up to get into the shower. I succeeded.







But now I feel like I climbed Mt Everest. My hands are shaking just sitting here typing. Yuck! Remind me how much I love being a parent and helping out at school.







lolKid germs=Me>knocked flat. lolPray for me, I gotta get in the car and go get them soon. OMG I'm like a brand new fawn that can't comtrol its legs! lolI haven't felt this bad in a long time. I know my sugar has got to be low but I have no idea what would be safe to put in there. I'm mean, I'm thinking, a popsicle would be good at this point. lol Well I fix this bug! I'll just imagine I'm eating it as a Hollywood type, overlooking the sparkling Pacific! If you don't hear from me for a few, worry not, I'm just horizontal in "Malibu". lolBQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

((BQ)) and bad virus







make sure you drink enough. it's so easy to get dehydrated with something like this. I hate that feeling that you'll never get better until you get some nourishment but how can you even think about food when feeling this darned sick!!feel better soon!nancy


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Hope your feeling better BQ....







Huggs


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

BQ..I certainly hope you feel better soon! We had the same thing a few weeks ago at my house. My kids were sick for a day or two, I am still having minor problems three weeks later!! Don't you hate the way those kids bounce back and we don't?! It will get better even though it doesn't seem like it now. Stay very well hydrated and eat when you can (smaller bland meals are best, I lived on crackers for three days







). Enjoy your imaginary "vacation" in Malibu! Don't forget your sunscreen, and watch out for that sand...I hear it's murder on sore bottoms!







 Laura


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Guys. I settled for the flourescent orange flavor... lol I'm sure no food this color could be good for you. It ain't natural...I tell ya, just ain't natural! lolWell I'm soaking in the sun and listening to the gulls........Hey, want me to share the joke on the stick?







lolBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

<smacking sticky lips> Ya ready?????







What did the girl melon say when the boy melon proposed????>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>We're too young. We cantaloupe.







lolBQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, I am laughing but because I did not understand the joke... cantaloupe? I'll think about it.







Poor you; having a virus is no fun at all.







You sure have a good sense of humor; if it was me I would not think about the melons at all. LOL Get better soon.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Sorry your feeling crappy BQ, I can relate. Hope your better soon!


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Me too, I hope you will be better as soon as possible! I had bad days, so i know what does it means.







------- Bye, still NOT smoking since last Friday, IBS since 1980, Feeling a LOT better thank's to Mike, Eric and so on


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, starting to feel any better?Bernard,


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

BQ, I hope you're feeling better soon! It seems like people all over the country are getting sick right now... mr. luna's sister in chicago called today to say she might not be able to make the wedding because not only are 3 of 4 kids sick, she is too!And I've got a sore throat, which i'm praying is just allergies!! I've been tired and sleeping a lot too.... just stress and allergies....just stress and allergies.... I was trying a new allergy medicine, Allegra, and I think I am going to give Clarinex a try, since it is more similar to Claritin, which I used to take. (Doc gave me samples of Allegra and Clarinex when I found out Claritin's price had shot up....it will be so nice to be on mr. luna's medical insurance!!)Anyhow.... popsicle jokes are good! I also really like the frozen pops that come in the plastic sleeves...easy to eat in all sorts of temperatures without lots of dripping.And Zayaka, the joke is a play on the way the words sound... cataloupe...can't elope


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well??? I'm not in the bathroom that much.....but I'm feeling like a wrung out dishrag. I have a lot of weakness and probably still have to get more hydrated. (Like I probably am not in the bathroom enough.) Good news is I don't seem to have as much nausea today; bad news is I got pain. But at least I can probably get more fluids in today because the nausea has let up.I'm just glad I got it this bad and daughter didn't. So many fun things happening at the end of the year at school. So she won't have to miss them.You will all be proud that I called the school and told them I can't make my volunteer time today. Yep, getting a grip on them limitations.







Luna, I'm so sorry to hear your SIL and kids are sick too.







Now you, get some rest and keep sucking on those Chloroseptic drops or something. You know you will be in our thoughts as you celebrate your union this Saturday.







Hope you are are feeling better too SOS.And Serious Congrats to Bernard!!!!<round of applause>







I think I can hear the waves crashing against the beach out there, so I best get in my lounger (thanks to Laura's most excellent warning about sand,







) and chill out some more in the sun.







So thanks all for your thoughts and concerns.







BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL, I knew it had something to do with the "can't" but could not understand the verb. Thanks, Luna.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:I love the joke! Bwa hahahahah. Cantaloupe.







I sure hope you're feeling better soon. What a time to get sick just when the weather is getting better.JeanG


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi BQ! I just found this bulletin board and wanted to say hi and hope you got over your bug ok. I know how hard it is to have to go run kids and go to the school functions feeling like death warmed over-I have been doing the same for about 16 years! Hey,by the way,I looked up info about hypno.like you suggested.I would love to try it,but the only tapes I saw were $120-do you know of any less expensive? irish


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hiya Irish







Good to hear from you.Yeah there are less expensive hypno tapes but from what I have read, they are not the quality or quantity of the IBS audioprogram. (Like ya get what ya pay for type thing) I know what you are saying, trust me. It took me 3 months to save up for them. But I will tell you it was the best $$ I spent. Mike Mahoney is a "top guy" in this field and has been at this a long time. It is a 100 day program so it really works out to just a bit more than a dollar a day. But I had to save up for mine too. The budget is the budget, I know how that is. So I just plunked it into the budget for 3 months and skrimped on other stuff a bit, but it wasn't all that painful. lol The most painful part was having to wait til I could afford it.







I'm still limping along with the after effects of this virus but I'm doing better than I was and for that I'm grateful. I know anyone can have some trouble getting their gut back in line after a virus, even non-IBS'ers. But I notice after the hypno, the flare ups don't last as long and are not as severe.I hope you too can squeeze your budget a bit and can enjoy the benefits of the tapes. I can't tell ya how much I feel like I have my life back after using the tapes.Much luck with this.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Irish, Just click on the advertisement at the bottom of the page here to see about the less expensive program. "IBS Therapy.com"I was going to go try to look it up and there it is! LOLWell whatever you decide, I sure hope you are getting to feeling better soon.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi, but the 100 program has more sessions and is a deeper program really then the other. We have not seen to many people on the forum give us there experinces using the other cd's. I also don't want to knock the other. I do recommend your read both sites.There is someone else to contact, but hers are 195,00 for six sessions. I can say you can trust the 100 program in its contents and the experience behind them for IBS. Years of research went into them.


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi BQ! thanks for advice(again)! I always seem to take quite awhile to get back to normal after a good bug too-it kind of feels like one step forward and two steps back since we have bad tummys anyways. I am going to start saving for the tapes-will keep you posted. irish


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:How are you feeling these days? You sound a lot better.







Hi Irish:You'll really enjoy the tapes. I got mine 2 years ago as a Christmas present from my daughter. She thought I was crazy for wanting IBS tapes, but they've been the best thing for me.JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Jean & Irish, Thanks!







I'm still not quite back to myself yet. And I'm about to do the 'monthly' thang.







So who knows how long it will take. Gots to be patient. Today would have been Dad's 78 Birthday.Tomorrow hubby & I will go to a gathering for those who worked at the Fam. Asst. Ctr. across the river from Ground Zero. The picnic is far away from there, thank goodness, but it will still be a tough day for sure. I'm trying to keep an even emotional keel here. If you two don't mind sending some "good stuff" our way tomorrow, we'd appreciate it. Irish, this was the hardest part for me. The "saving up" time.... lol Irish, once you get the tapes..... ahhhhhhhh...... you will love them. So I'll hope the wait goes fast for you.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey BQ.... Here honey: ((((HUGS)))) and good thoughts for tomorrow...Hi Jean... (((HUGS))) to you and your daughter...Irish, know what you mean about kids functions and IBS; I missed out on a ton of my kids' stuff because of it.. let us know if you decide to try the tapes (or CDs). We are all here to support..OK, sneaking back out on tip toe! Bye..


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi BQ! Hope you are doing better.I wish I could help,but all I can offer you is thoughts from afar.Maybe it is silly , but I feel a kinship with you.You were so kind and welcoming and made me feel better,so hopefully a little note of well wishes will help a little.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

For times like that, its always great to have a utility perscription of Phenergan (Promethazine hcl) in the medicine cabinet...it can calm the nausea down until you are feeling better...plus it makes you sleep like crazy, but you can handle things that need to be handled....Hope you are feeling better...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thank you's to Marilyn, Irish and Willie.







You guys are very thoughtful. I'm hanging. Either hormones or I didn't keep an inner even keel like I wanted, but I'm paying... <sigh>Oh well, better days are coming.Well, lol







they better be!Thanks XOBQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI BQ:Be gentle with yourself. You've been through so many major things this past year it's no wonder you feel up in the air in all ways. I admire you for getting through it all.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, hang in there girl and good thoughts your way for you and everyone.







I agree with what Jean wrote there, you have been through a lot and its been admirable how well you have held up. I hope you feel better soon and go slow and be good to yourself.


----------

